# NEW YORK: Evolution from New Amsterdam to Present



## printguru (Jan 17, 2013)

Howdy folks,

I've been researching New York's history and their municipal archives, along with this forum, have been a veritable treasure trove of imagery. I've used quite a few of them in a series of blog posts detailing New York's colorful history. So far we are up to the 1920s but there are hundreds more pictures we are posting every week.

Just wanted to post the links here as my way of saying thank you to the forum. Hope this is a good place for me to post this, and that you enjoy these photos as much as I do.

http://fineprintnyc.com/pages/evolution-of-new-york-city-part-1-1490-1900

http://fineprintnyc.com/pages/evolution-of-new-york-city-part-2-1900-1905

http://fineprintnyc.com/pages/evolution-of-new-york-city-part-3-1905-1910

http://fineprintnyc.com/pages/evolution-of-new-york-city-part-4-1910-1915

http://fineprintnyc.com/pages/evolution-of-new-york-city-part-5-1915-1920

http://fineprintnyc.com/pages/evolution-of-new-york-city-part-6-1920-1925


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

cool blog, dude


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

For suspicious people: don't worry, the links are great.


----------



## printguru (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words folks. Had to share it because I know what a passion there is here for both architecture and history. Plus it was a few threads on this forum that sort of inspired the whole thing


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

I like this one from 1624.










This one from 1664 is cool too.


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very beautiful pictures.

The history of New York is very interesting. I have a book that I just love, "New York an Illustrated History" By Ric Burns and James Sanders made from a 12-hour PBS documentary.

It has tons of very beautiful pictures along with enjoyable texts.


----------



## speed.up.me (Jul 3, 2012)

so is this a forum about history of new york?


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

del


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

I can only imagine how great it would've been if New York was still New Amsterdam. 

Luckily there are so many things in New York that link back to the Dutch


----------



## printguru (Jan 17, 2013)

@Robert, You should check out that post every couple of weeks, I am constantly finding new stuff to add. In fact if anyone here thinks I missed something put a brother on

@CCs77, thanks for the suggestion, I will definitely check it out!

@xlchris, I often wondered the same, but still prefer the sound of English to Dutch


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

printguru said:


> @Robert, You should check out that post every couple of weeks, I am constantly finding new stuff to add. In fact if anyone here thinks I missed something put a brother on
> 
> @CCs77, thanks for the suggestion, I will definitely check it out!
> 
> @xlchris, I often wondered the same, but still prefer the sound of English to Dutch


Cheers.


----------



## sixsigma1978 (Dec 19, 2009)

incredible!! Humbling to see New york's rise as a titan amongst megacities from such quiet beginnings! hard to imagine those "row" houses are now Lower West Side


----------



## seb.nl (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh cool! Enjoyed that a lot


----------



## thejacko5 (Nov 3, 2010)

great sets, thanks for posting


----------



## printguru (Jan 17, 2013)

New chapter hot off the press. Enjoy!

Evolution of New York - Part 7: 1925-1930


----------



## Krases (Jul 24, 2010)

Makes me wonder how New York would have been different if it was still New Amsterdam. Canals? Different grid?


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Amazing blog


----------



## printguru (Jan 17, 2013)

This one's a doozy. 100+ pictures for your enjoyment

Evolution of New York - Part 8: 1930-1935


----------



## JLAG (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Very cool to see how the city grows and changes character.


----------



## printguru (Jan 17, 2013)

Part 9 is posted. It's getting harder to filter down so many amazing shots so it's 150 pictures this time. Enjoy!

http://fineprintnyc.com/blog/evolution-of-new-york-city-part-9-1935-1940


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

wonderful, i always wanted to buy dental instruments, now i finally have the chance to do so.


----------



## IlhamBXT (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow amazing 
This picture show me about New York in past.


----------



## Beda8894 (Dec 19, 2011)

That blog is good.

Are there more blogs of more cities?


----------



## printguru (Jan 17, 2013)

Part 10 is up. We are very excited about this one. Some amazing photographers coming out of the woodwork in the 40s

http://fineprintnyc.com/blog/evolution-of-new-york-city-part-10-1940-1945


----------



## printguru (Jan 17, 2013)

@Beda8894, we are focusing in New York until we reach present day. We may cover other cities in the future (Detroit and Chicago being prime candidates) Stay tuned!


----------



## printguru (Jan 17, 2013)

Part 11 is here. Enjoy New York during its blissful, romantic years of 1945-1950

http://fineprintnyc.com/blog/evolution-of-new-york-city-part-11-1945-1950


----------



## Vlad8 (Mar 6, 2011)

I looked upon the pictures from 1900 - 1920 and i can't understand how New York was doing so well. Where were all the money coming from ?


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Vlad8 said:


> I looked upon the pictures from 1900 - 1920 and i can't understand how New York was doing so well. Where were all the money coming from ?


if it didn't come in through these piers, it came from wall street and the big shots who wanted a piece of NYC real estate 









nygeschichte's blogspot


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Vlad8 said:


> I looked upon the pictures from 1900 - 1920 and i can't understand how New York was doing so well. Where were all the money coming from ?


The US was the richest place on earth then, and NY then (as now) was its de facto capital.


----------



## yankeesfan1000 (Aug 11, 2010)

Vlad8 said:


> I looked upon the pictures from 1900 - 1920 and i can't understand how New York was doing so well. Where were all the money coming from ?


The port was booming. This was before the advent of container shipping, so NY was the largest port in the US, and had been since the 1840s.

People also forget that NY was a huge manufacturing hub. It peaked during this period and accounted for 10% of the entire United States' industrial output. 

NY was also the fastest growing city in the world by the end of the 19th century. It was home to 60,000 people in 1800, and by 1920 was home to 5,600,000 people. These people weren't moving here for no reason, it again goes back to the booming port, and the enormous amount manufacturing going on in the city.

Also during this period the US was creating enormous amounts of new wealth from entirely new industries like steel, and oil. And the magnates of those industries, the Carnegie's and Frick's from Pittsburgh, Rockefeller's from Cleveland, the Armor's from Chicago, moved to or had homes in New York. So by 1900 half of the countries millionaires lived, or had homes in New York. 

It really is amazing to think the city is less than 400 years old, and is as powerful and influential as it is.


----------



## printguru (Jan 17, 2013)

I was going to post a thoughtful reply to Vlad8, but you gentlemen did an eloquent job. Nice!

Part 12 is here: http://fineprintnyc.com/blog/evolution-of-new-york-city-part-12-1950-1955


----------



## printguru (Jan 17, 2013)

At over 200+ photos, Chapter 13 is absolutely MONSTROUS. Quite a few shots in color this time, plus a bonus video at the end.

http://fineprintnyc.com/blog/evolution-of-new-york-city-part-13-1955-1960


----------



## aleochi (Jun 16, 2008)

Amazing, amazing!


----------



## printguru (Jan 17, 2013)

We are BACK! 1960-1965 right here:

http://fineprintnyc.com/blog/evolution-of-new-york-city-part-14-1960-1965


----------



## printguru (Jan 17, 2013)

1965-1970 is up! 

http://fineprintnyc.com/blog/evolution-of-new-york-city-part-15-1965-1970


----------



## LegitimateAnswer (May 31, 2011)

Hudson11 said:


> if it didn't come in through these piers, it came from wall street and the big shots who wanted a piece of NYC real estate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't stop but stare at harlem area depicted in the picture. It resembles a shanty town, or am i wrong? It's really hard to tell.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

yankeesfan1000 said:


> The port was booming. This was before the advent of container shipping, so NY was the largest port in the US, and had been since the 1840s.
> 
> People also forget that NY was a huge manufacturing hub. It peaked during this period and accounted for 10% of the entire United States' industrial output.
> 
> ...


After these boom years the logical result ofcourse was the 1929 crash. History always repeats itself.

Awesome thread by the way! The Brits forced us into a nice "trade".


----------



## printguru (Jan 17, 2013)

Ribarca said:


> After these boom years the logical result ofcourse was the 1929 crash. History always repeats itself.
> 
> Awesome thread by the way! The Brits forced us into a nice "trade".


Agreed, loving the discourse here. It is indeed quite surreal how quickly the city transformed over the decades. It's important to remember that at up till 1790 it was the US capitol. It was the single most important port town on the east coast and all the profit from trade had to go somewhere.


----------



## deepen915 (Apr 23, 2013)

amazing blog.. great to see how NYC has evolved over a century!


----------



## printguru (Jan 17, 2013)

New York City enters its funky / punky 70's phase, and boy do we LOVE it! http://fineprintnyc.com/blog/evolution-of-new-york-city-part-16-1970-1975


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

This blog is just AMAZING! added to my favourite folder


----------



## printguru (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words and support folks. I am excited to bring you chapter 17 of our epic saga: http://fineprintnyc.com/blog/evolution-of-new-york-city-part-17-1975-1980


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*This is a very nice thread, but it's the wrong forum. It's either a Citytalk or Architecture forum subject. Some mod, please move it! Thanks. *


----------



## printguru (Jan 17, 2013)

^ Thanks for the comment. I am fine with the mods moving if it makes more sense elsewhere.

In the meantime I hope you enjoy New York in all it's filthy, wonderful glory of the 80s

http://fineprintnyc.com/blog/evolution-of-new-york-city-part-18-1980-1985


----------

